# Run Or Fight Spielvorstellung



## Phaesty (7. Apr 2014)

Ich möchte euch einen kleinen Top-down Shooter vorstellen an dem ich heute gebastelt habe.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage noch ein wenig Arbeit investieren das Spiel zu erweitern und alles zu Optimieren. Dafür hätte ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge und auch Kritik nehme ich sehr gerne an 

Nun zum Spiel: Man kämpft gegen immer wieder auftauchende Zombie Horden die mit jedem Level stärker, schneller und gefährlicher werden.
Die Gegner lassen immer wieder Munition, Gesundheits-Pakete und auch Updates für die Waffe fallen.
Das Update ist im Moment nur die Erhöhung des Schaden der Waffe aber das wird noch erweitert.

Nach jeder Welle werden zufällig Munition und Medis verteilt aber es kann auch mal nichts geben. Generell
ist alles Zufall.

Am Anfang ist es noch sehr gemächlich aber wird mir zunehmenden Level immer schwerer.

Die Steuerung ist WASD und R zum Nachladen, geschossen wird mit der Linken Maustaste, die Lautstärke wird mit + und - am Ziffern-block geregelt.

Dann Wünsch ich euch viel Spaß beim testen.

Download ROF


----------



## Bananabert (8. Apr 2014)

Bekomme folgende Exception


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1886)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:849)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1088)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:135)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer$1.run(AppGameContainer.java:39)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.<clinit>(AppGameContainer.java:36)
	at de.phaesty.runorfight.main.Main.<init>(Main.java:33)
	at de.phaesty.runorfight.main.Main.main(Main.java:24)
```

Benutze einen Mac, falls es dir hilft.


----------



## hauptDev (8. Apr 2014)

Sind wohl nur die natives für Windows drin, daher wird's wohl unter Mac und Linux nicht laufen.

Btw. noch ein paar Anregungen:


Das Fadenkreuz und die Statusleiste heben sich zu wenig vom Hintergrund ab, finde ich
die Schwierigkeit nimmt zu langsam zu
die Spielfigur kann aus dem Spielfeld laufen. Evtl. sollte man den Boden animieren und den Spieler im Zentrum halten, sieht dann nach "Open world" aus 
mir ging mit der Zeit die Ammo auf, trotz dass ich alle aufgesammelt hatte gewollt?
die FPS sollteste bei der veröffentlichten version rausnehmen


----------



## Phaesty (8. Apr 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.

Habe in der aktuellen Version die Natives mit drin und sollte auch unter Mac lauffähig sein, konnte es nur unter Linux/Windows testen.

Zu den Änderungen:

Fadenkreuz weißer gefärbt, nun besser sichtbar.
Spawnbereich verkleinert, dass die Gegner schneller zu sehen sind.
Es wurde ein Messer eingeführt, falls die Munition ausgeht, zu nutzen durch Leertaste.
Kleine Änderung an Bildern und Sounds.
Bug behoben, dass die Gesundheit immer gleich auf 100 gesetzt wurde.
Lautstärke ist am Anfang auf 50% gesetzt.

Mit dem nächsten Update wird es nicht mehr möglich sein das Spielfeld zu verlassen.
Neue Waffen und verschiedene Updates für diese und neue Gegnertypen.
"Open World" habe ich für den Nachfolger geplant  . 

Die Steuerung ist WASD und R zum Nachladen, geschossen wird mit der linken Maustaste, die Lautstärke wird mit + und - am Ziffernblock geregelt. Neu Leertaste für Nahkampf.

Und die neue Version :Download ROF


----------



## Bananabert (9. Apr 2014)

Hab es mal unter Windows getestet, da läuft es einwandfrei.
Auf dem MAC krieg ich diesmal einen FatalError.

Das Fadenkreuz könnte noch etwas weißer sein, oder vielleicht eine Outline hinzufügen ?
Und das Nachladen ist recht schnell. Ich kann schießen und gleichzeitig Nachladen und somit fast "unendlich" Schüsse im Magazin.

Logfile hab ich angehängt.


----------



## Phaesty (9. Apr 2014)

Mhhh äußerst mysteriös 

Habe ganze Zeit Google belästigt und auch Vieles gefunden, aber da ich kein Mac habe, ist es recht schwer eine Lösung zu finden und das auszutesten.
Hat vllt jemand ein Rat oder Erfahrung mit dem Fehler ? Kann nicht bestimmen, ob es ein Fehler durch die Natives ist. Habe auch Einiges lesen können, dass der Fehler durch Hardware Fehler(RAM) oder durch andere Java Versionen auftritt.


Noch kurz zum Spiel:

Habe eben noch eine Nachladezeit eingebaut ​


----------



## hauptDev (10. Apr 2014)

Benutzt du Slick + jwgl oder nur die jwgl? Ist die jwgl aktuell? Bzw. die jinput?


----------



## Phaesty (10. Apr 2014)

Nutze Slick und lwjgl sind beides die aktuellsten Versionen.


----------



## Bananabert (10. Apr 2014)

Hab es gerade nochmal mit einer anderen JavaVersion versucht, bekomme diesmal einen anderen Fehler.


```
java version "1.6.0_65"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_65-b14-462-11M4609)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.65-b04-462, mixed mode)
```


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: de/phaesty/runorfight/main/Main : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(ClassLoader.java:637)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:621)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:141)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:283)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:58)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:197)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
```


Mit der hier, habe ich es zuerst versucht:

```
java version "1.7.0_51"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_51-b13)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode)
```


Ansonsten find ich es echt gut!


----------



## Phaesty (10. Apr 2014)

So habe ein neues Update fertig.

Es gibt nun 3 Waffen:


Beretta
Mp5
M16


Gewechselt werden die Waffen mit den Tasten von 1-3. Die Beretta und die Mp5 nutzen beide die 9mm Munition und für das M16 wurde neue Munition eingeführt, die wie die 9mm zufällig spawnt.
Die Musik und Sound Lautstärke können nun über Optionen im Menü geregelt werden, ins Menü kommt man über ESC.
Es kann nun auch das Spiel über P pausiert werden.
Neu ist auch ein Hund als Gegner der sich um einiges schneller bewegt.(Grafik bitte als Platzhalter betrachten 
Nachladen benötigt nun auch Zeit.
Es wurde noch einiges am Balancing gearbeitet, hoffe das sich das jetzt besser spielt 

Für das nächste Update habe ich mir vorgenommen, die Grafiken zu überarbeiten und die Gegner/Spieler zu animieren.

DOWNLOAD ROF

Zu dem Fehler kann ich noch nicht all zuviel sagen. Scheint wohl ein Konflikt der Java Versionen zu sein. Werde ich mich noch ein wenig informieren.


----------



## Phaesty (25. Apr 2014)

Ich habe das Projekt RunOrFight soweit eingestellt und habe mit der Arbeit an einer Openworld Variante angefangen. Aber das ist im Moment noch nicht von Relevanz 

Vllt gibt es ein paar Leute da draußen, die wissen wollen wie ich das umgesetzt habe und da wollte ich mein Netbeansprojekt zur Verfügung stellen. Um das Projekt nutzen zu können wird Slick und Lwjgl benötigt.

Für Fragen und ich wünsche mir auch sehr gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge/Kritik des Quellcodes um daraus zu lernen, was man besser machen kann.

Grafiken, Sounds und Musik kann frei verwendet werden,  die Grafiken sind von mir und die Sounds von Freesound.org - Freesound.org  unter der zero (cc0) Lizenz.

Das Projekt: 
RunOrFightNetbeansProjekt.zip

Und die aktuelle Version des Spiels: 
ROF_006.zip


----------

